# Which 36/52 rings for Rival/Force compact crank



## samh (May 5, 2004)

Will any non Shimano brand work? like fsa, T.A.? I think SRAM chainring doesn't have lots of tooth profiling like Shim, Campy?
Will I get as good shifting as 34/50?


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

What about Praxis Works. I love my compact rings from them.
52/36 Black "Semi-Compact 110BCD"


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

i have the Praxis 52/36 on my Hollowgram Cranks and the shifting is great. much better than Red rings.

but, i wonder why they do not make a 130 52/36.
i believe that the 52/36 rings flex a little due to the length of the arm in the attachment points.


----------



## mpcbike (May 12, 2009)

They don't do a 52x36-130 because the 36 ring would put the teeth in the middle of the bolt holes(thus not functional). Also, I'll agree with the others, Praxis rings are far and away the best shifting non Shimano rings available!


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

Mpcbike,that makes all the sense in the world. I cannot believe I did not even think about that.
The Praxis rings shifting is just incredible.
Now, I am hoping the Cannondale Spiderings start being offered in the 52/36 configuration. That would be the best compromise.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Stronglight CT2 worked great for me.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

samh said:


> Will any non Shimano brand work? like fsa, T.A.? I think SRAM chainring doesn't have lots of tooth profiling like Shim, Campy?
> Will I get as good shifting as 34/50?


There is a much bigger shifting improvement from changing to a Shimano front derailleur (105 is fine).


----------

